# Tips to deal with fatigue



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all - on to the next challenge. My calcium is stable, but my TSH is 21! Free T3 was low too, so she bumped me to 125mcg Synthroid and will check in 8 weeks and assess whether to add T3. I was only on 100mcg and it's only 3 weeks post-TT.

So in the meantime, I need to work and am so very tired. Does anyone have tips on how to function? I'm downing coffee and it's not helping. I'm getting extra sleep and it's not helping. Has anyone found anything to get you through the workday without crashing? Sadly I can't fathom exercising after work even though that might help and I'm usually very active. Tips please?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think there's a magic bullet. You can see from my signature how hypo I was...it lasted a LONG time.

I pretty much sucked way back on exercising. At the most, I would take walks, but they were short and on flat sufaces. Honestly, at this point, it's just about pampering yourself. Eat really well, get lots of sleep, and know that it will pass.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Joplin  I know it's a process but I wish I had the means to take another week or two off of work. I can't believe how long your numbers took to get regulated! I haven't been working out much, but trying to do a little exercise at home a few days a week and sleeping when I can but I have a very long commute so my downtime is limited. I got back to work and it has hit me like a train, I have to be up moving around and mentally alert, yet I keep trying to drink my water bottle with the lid still on...


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Suzie, there are some things that seem to help.

Not pushing the body too much on exercise is a biggie. Instead of a big workout -- trying for 20-30 minutes (taking it easy a bit). For now, while your body is demanding rest, think of it like if you use your energy for fitness, you might possibly compromise other areas, start getting sore throats, etc. (you might step away at work and go do 25 jumping jacks each hour -- that might be really good for you - short, quick bursts - that give you energy -- but don't exhaust you.) (I was doing something like that yesterday -- and now I think it's time for 25.) If you are someone who has had antibiotics in your life, possibly taking a quality probiotic with caprylic acid (which may at first cause fatigue if you have candida) but could potentially bring about lots of energy as any fatigue caused by yeast overgrowth get's resolved.) Don't overdo the coffee, as the lows from that, they aint good. Too much coffee isn't good -- I love coffee, I'm hypo, I know this... You might try and make some of those cups decaf so that your regular cup will still give you the boost. Don't go paleo without at least having carbs in the morning, and a couple carb days a week (Chris Powell explains the need for carbs) and for hypo's - it's bad to cut out all the carbs -- too few carbs means lowering your metabolism even more ).

LIVER is the silver bullet!!! Eating liver about 3x per week (some people take 3-4 liver capsules per day)... It might change your life in amazing ways... Liver has an "anti-fatigue factor" -- Discovered by a guy named Ershoff -- it's been studied --- even if you still "feel" tired -- you still might be able to do more.

Balanced meals... Important... for example, carb plus a protein. Sleep & rest are important. A cup of green tea -- different "kind" of caffeine so to speak...

Hope something here helps.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Suzie,

Have you had your Ferritin, B-12 and Vit D checked?

I was low in all 3 and struggled with fatigue post op for several years and it did not lessen until I addressed all 3 deficiencies.

Eventually I also added Cytomel which only lasted a few weeks the first time due to anxiety issues it caused. My second attempt went much better but it was 3 years post op and after addressing the iron, B-12 and D


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Suzie, I think the bump up to 125 mcg will make a difference, possibly a big difference. I really do. But it may take a few more weeks to feel that difference, unfortunately. It's unfortunate that you were only on 100 mcg to begin with, unless you're a very small person. It would have been better if you had started on 125.

Just do the best you can and push through it. I know that's easier said than done, but it WILL get better and you will get your energy back. Not to sound cheesy, but think positive.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you guys for the tips! I think either way I just have to deal with it until my 125 kicks in and try to be as healthy as possible. I can't be deficient on Vit D because I was on the high end a few months before surgery, and now I'm taking a lot of it with my Calcium. Next time I'll ask for the Ferritin and B12 with my bloodwork.

100mcg was low, my Endo started it based off my weight but I'm not a very small person. She doses based on how I'm feeling, and offered me 112 or 125 so I took the higher. She also only wants to change one thing at a time, which is smart. I just need a housekeeper and chauffeur and I'll get through it!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't recall anyone on this forum ever saying that their correct dose was the dose that was calculated based on the weight guidelines. Seems like it's always 25 to 50 mcg higher. Well, maybe not always, but you get the idea.

Regarding the housekeeper...if you live by yourself, it can probably wait. If you live with others, they can pitch in a bit more! :hugs:


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the support, because I live by myself and it's amazing how quickly it adds up in a week and I'm trying not to judge myself!

I asked the Endo about activity level, and she felt that doesn't necessarily affect your dose, and that everyone's dose is different. So it really is a trial and error, with loooong waiting periods in between. Wish there was a magic pill in the meantime to get through it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SuzieSocialWorker said:


> So it really is a trial and error, with loooong waiting periods in between. Wish there was a magic pill in the meantime to get through it.


So, so very true!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

SuzieSocialWorker said:


> I asked the Endo about activity level, and she felt that doesn't necessarily affect your dose, and that everyone's dose is different. So it really is a trial and error, with loooong waiting periods in between. Wish there was a magic pill in the meantime to get through it.


I definitely disagree on the issue of activity level (my TSH creeps up quickly in the summer when I'm very active and then drops again in the fall/winter/spring), but...I woudl guess she says that because most Americans don't *really* do enough phsyical activity to matter much. Still, I agree it's a trial and error kind of a thing. As long as she's attentive to your symptoms, you will get there!


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the B12 helps me a lot with the fatigue. If I am really drained and need a boost, I take an emergen c. As to level of activity/exercise, balance them with periods of rest. I find that when I am going through a rough patch, being active for say 15 to 20 minutes is easier when I tell myself I will take a break after.


----------

